# Shooting a compound with both eyes open



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been shooting with both eyes open recently at targets and seem to be hitting better groups. Instead of seeing a shakey pin, I now put the color blur of the pin over the target. It seemes to hold more steady and I'm shooting much cleaner. Does anyone else do this? Keep in mind i'm still using a peep and glow sights.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I started doing this about a year ago and it has helped me especially in low light conditions.


----------



## FEEL-N-LUCKY (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, you should shoot everything with both eyes open so your dominant eye doe's not take over, take anything your shooting and point it at a corner of a wall, close one eye and keep pointing it at the corner, then open the eye you had closed and close the other eye, then open both eyes, you will see how it looks like the the wall moved in one direction or the other and with both eye open your dead center in the corner. i even shoot my scoped guns with both eyes open. give it a try, you will become a much better shooter.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i too shoot my bow like this. helps me alot with groups. 3 pin sight, no peep ,and use a kisser button.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I always shoot with both eyes open. 
With a bow, shotgun, rifle, always.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Depth perception is GREATLY enhanced with the use of two eyes as is your field of vision. Not making use of those things to your benefit would be a mistake.


----------



## 12gauge (Sep 28, 2009)

I have found it helps in low light conditions. It did seem to improve my accuracy. One thing I have found tho is I usually had to close my non dominant eye first then open it after on the target. Some times my non dominant eye would take over and I would miss.


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

I was taught to shoot both eyes open and then tried to close one. I went bck to both after one season!! 
Bow,gun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## analogdog (Nov 5, 2009)

Dunno, works well for now. Perfect shots on deer 2/2 now.... hope it lasts.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have always shot with both eyes open ..not sure who tought me that or maybe its just the way I started out doing it 25 years ago but it has worked great for me..


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Not only does it help with your grouping and accuracy, but it also allows you to see the target. In the hunting situation you could easyly get tunnel vision and if the deer is alerted you may have no idea that it is about to move. With both eyes open you get the full picture and see what is going on. I also shoot both eyes open through a scope for the same reason.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I shoot everything I own with both eyes open all the time. It's the only way to do it.


----------



## SFritr (Jun 11, 2009)

CRAP.... I was shooting with both eyes CLOSED!! No wonder I didn't hit anything...........


----------

